# Surprise Babies



## Crystalkate (Jan 31, 2014)

I got the surprise of my life last Saturday. My 9 month old rabbit Peaches have birth to 6 healthy babies. Which comes as a relief, because the past two weeks before the babies she had been growling and butting me. Which was very very odd and upsetting. 
My 9 year old daughter took her on a hop (walk) with her neighbor friend who has a lionhead rabbit. It was suppose to be a girl, but it clearly wasn't. My daughter knows nothing about reproduction, and I wasn't home. It took us days to figure out how Peaches came in contact with a male rabbit. 
Either way we now have very cute babies. I'm keeping them with their mom in a C&C 2X3, two story cage, with a heat lamp. 
Only one of the babies resembles mom. She's the light brown one. The black one is resembling the dad. He is a black and white lionhead. The other 4 are a complete mystery to me. Three of them have a stripe down their back with little spots around it. Grey ears, and grey around their eyes. And the 4th one looks to be all grey. What do you think they will be? The picture of the full grown bunny is Peaches the momma.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 31, 2014)

I know they are not but they almost look like mini english spots ! With the line down the back! They sure are cute!

Vanessa


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see more. Sometimes a surprise isn't what you need. I am always reminded of the #1 phrase on a cockpit recorder after it has been recovered, "Oh, SH**!" They sure are cute, though.


----------



## Crystalkate (Jan 31, 2014)

I was frazzled the first day, but now they feel like they belong and are part of our herd.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats even if they were unexpected. They are adorable, colour combinations are lovely and they all look really well. I love bunny babies, nothing cuter, keep the pics coming please


----------



## honeybunnies (Jan 31, 2014)

It looks to me like you have some broken colored ones & some of what they call 'charlie' patterned ones. They are all very cute


----------



## Crystalkate (Jan 31, 2014)

Never heard of Charlie patterned. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## selbert (Feb 1, 2014)

These guys are super cute! I can't wait to see more pictures! Everyday (up until she was neutered) I was always hoping for a little surprise like this to happen with my girl. It sure would be a big surprise if it happened now! Hehe

:brownbunny


----------



## pani (Feb 1, 2014)

Aw, they're so precious! 

:inlove:

I'd love to see updates of them growing up.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 1, 2014)

I honestly thought we had a virgin birth. I was out of my mind confused. I've never found so much excitement in something, as I have in watching these babies everyday. I'm so proud of Peaches as a first time mom. Our local pet store that I trust was recommending me getting her spayed just a week before she had them. She started growling at me, and even tried to nip me a few times. She's never done that. I was so upset at her, and now I understand.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Tauntz (Feb 1, 2014)

What a lovely surprise! They are so adorable! I don't know how you get anything done! I would be wanting to sit there snuggling them all day! :inlove: Oh, I hope you can continue to updates with lots of pix as they grow! Congratulations on those adorable, healthy baby buns!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2014)

I love both pics but that first one awwww so lovely, those little thumpers and that lickle face. I too want lots more pics and updates. They certainly do brighten up any day


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys! I just cleaned the cage and took their 1 week old pictures.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww, awww and triple awww. The are just adorable. Doesn't it just make you want another


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't mean to hit reply that fast. First picture is the babies earlier. The second picture is a possibly pregnant red rex I saved from my local humane society. Someone dumped four rabbits there today, and they were going to euthanize them. I brought them all home. I'm going to find good safe homes for the others. But I'm kinda falling in love with this girl. I love rex bunnies, and she is very sweet.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 1, 2014)

Those babies are just too cute! I want to snuggle & hold them all! lol That is so sad that they were going to euthanize those 4 rabbits that were brought in to your humane society today! I'm glad you got them so you could give them a chance to find a good loving bunny home! Why were they going to euthanize them so soon? Not even giving them a chance to find a home? It breaks my heart that people can just drop animals off & not care what is going to happen to them afterwards! I would at least try to find them a home I thought would care for them. Sorry to get on my soapbox, but all living creatures deserve to have as good a life as possible & not just tossed out &/or destroyed because somebody doesn't want it any more! Time for me to go before I say something that will get me tossed off RO. Thanks CrystalKate for saving those bunnies & finding them a loving home!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 1, 2014)

Someone left them at the humane door with a note saying they were moving to Indiana and couldn't keep them. The humane posted a not this morning on their FB page telling their story and that they are free to anyone who wants them. No one responded. At 1pm, which had only been maybe four hours after they posted a friend of mine who works there called me and told me that if they weren't gone by this evening they were going to euthanize them. I was in my car, and headed their way immediately. They were stuffed in a very small completely wire cage. They couldn't move. I also was told they were all females, and once I got home and checked, one was a male. 
What I don't understand is this humane society is suppose to be a non-euthanizing rescue. Why would they do this? I guess rabbits don't count. So frustrating.


----------



## selbert (Feb 2, 2014)

That is so sad, apparently it happens a lot and it makes me so angry! It doesn't cost much to keep rabbits fed and watered until they get re-homed. I didn't think they got as little as a day! So, so glad that you saved them! That rex is absolutely gorgeous! You'll be at full bunny capacity soon!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 2, 2014)

Whew I already am! Including my babies I have 11 rabbits. All indoor rabbits. I'm searching for homes for the other 2 adults.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh my goodness, your baby buns are probably one of the cutest things I have ever seen. I love seeing their pictures.

Wow, I am so glad that you took in those poor bunnies. Big hugs to you. 11 bunnies is...wow. lol I am a little jealous, I am not going to lie. Good luck finding them homes.


----------



## selbert (Feb 2, 2014)

Where are you, I have room for a couple! My partner won't be too please but he's just moved to Singapore so more room for bunnies!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 2, 2014)

Awwww again, they are just gorgeous. Your new lady is lovely as well, I love Rexes and she is very lucky you were there but a big thumbs down for the rescue for wanting to PTD them after such a short time. I can´t imagine having 11 bunnies, I find three a handful at times but am often tempted to get more.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats on the surprise litter 
I am waiting on my lil girl to have hers..not sure when she is due exactly as she was in the same situation locked inside a small dog crate when they arrived with 3 males and i rescued them and brought them home on jan 6 and seperated them.Sooo by those calculations we are now feb 2..28 days...she has been nesting for days ..no hair pulled out yet should be any day now..i would think but where she was in with 3 males i'm not sure when she got pregnant or by whom...very fustrating when people just don't care and dump them off somewhere for others to try and figure it out...i don't mind but for her i would like to know what to expect a lil so i can help make her comfy and give her as much as my attention as i can ...the only thing i can do now is try and figure out what she needs..she's pretty good at telling me but i just hope that she has these lil ones safely ...Pretty worried about her


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 2, 2014)

Will be praying for your new rescue mommy-to-be & her kits. Hope she will be okay & the kits will all be healthy. Thank you, Tammy B. for being another caring, rescuer to those bunnies in need! I just don't understand people! Big bunny hugs to you & all of our wonderful caring members who rescue those bunnies.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 2, 2014)

Thank you guys. I just couldn't leave them. I'm gonna take a picture if the cage they were all in when I picked them up so you can see how bad it was for them.

I live in Wilmore, kentucky. 

I can see the babies in her belly moving!!! I never saw this on Peaches, hence why I never knew until they were born. I have it on video! I wish I could share it somehow. Her nails are so long, and I'm scared to stress her out by trying to trim them. Maybe after the babies? But what if they hurt the babies? They look like weapons literally.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 2, 2014)

Tammy B that's awful!!!! I will never EVER understand people. Hopefully they are born soon and all very healthy!!


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 2, 2014)

How adorable! I bought FlutterShy last weekend. The pet-shop warned me that she might be pregnant. So far no signs, but they said to keep an eye out within the next 4 weeks.


----------



## selbert (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh that's such a shame, I live in the UK.

Those poor things! I'm so glad they are with you now! That Rex is absolutely gorgeous! What do you think you will cal her?


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 3, 2014)

FlutterShy, I never even knew my rex was pregnant until I saw the babies lol 
I named my new rex Posey.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 3, 2014)

The babies are 9 days old today. 


I'm in love with my new bun Posey. She's so soft her fur feels fake.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I just love seeing these babies. Posey is lovely, great name. Her fur looks super soft, gorgeous colour


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh man, I'm scared LOL..:nerves1


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha flutterShy I don't blame you!! I was a nervous wreck when she had them.


----------



## JC-love (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh, they are just so cute!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 3, 2014)

They are so sweet. Love their little hearts.


----------



## JC-love (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh I am sure, how could you not love them! They're so :adorable:


----------



## JC-love (Feb 3, 2014)

Especially the one sleeping in your hand, that is too cute!


----------



## lovelops (Feb 3, 2014)

They are so cute I'm about to go into sugar shock!!!

Vanessa


----------



## selbert (Feb 4, 2014)

Cuteness overload! They are just too precious!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhhhhh my gosh I just came across this picture of me and mama Peaches when I was going through my pictures. Look how tiny!!!! She is about 9 weeks here. 


Peaches then & now. She was actually pregnant in this picture and I didn't know.


----------



## tabithakat64 (Feb 4, 2014)

So cute


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 4, 2014)

You & Peaches make a lovely pair! She is adorable & I just want to give her a big hug! :inlove:


----------



## JC-love (Feb 4, 2014)

I second that ^^

Peaches grew into such a beautiful rabbit


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 4, 2014)

You forget how tiny they start out! I just don't remember that anymore.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 4, 2014)

She was so adorable with you in that photo!!!! Awww....


Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 4, 2014)

I love tiny thumpers with no fur, they look so strange but so cute. This bunch is just gorgeous


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 4, 2014)

What is this scab on the bottom of my babies belly? It's been red on and off since birth. Now it's a big nasty scab.


----------



## selbert (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow check out that cage! Lucky buns! As far as the scab goes, I'm not sure, could be from the umbilical chord? Could be worth called the vet, just in case  

Love seeing these babies grow!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 5, 2014)

It seems to look better today, like it may fall off. 
I feel bad because my Peachy use to have double the amount of space. But taking in four rescues took that away from her. I live in a very small two bedroom duplex. I still haven't found good enough homes for 2 of the rescues that are not even in this picture. The two rabbits on the bottom two levels are rescues as well. I am keeping Posey the red velveteen, and the male below her I have named thumper. I will try to keep him as long as I can. Fostering/rescues is so hard when you have no help. 

I am able to turn off the heating lamp for the babies as of this morning. They are so warm that they have been hiding under the blanket. So now I can expand my guinea 
pigs cage on the top level all the way over again. They will be happy. 

A couple of the babies can climb out of the box! I found this baby cuddled next to mommy a couple minutes ago.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 5, 2014)

I agree with the umbilical comment. Looks like mom took a little too much off. Don't think it needs a trip to the vet unless it starts looking infected. Babies heal pretty quickly so glad it's starting to look better. I've been trying to figure out colors for your babies. The brokens will be really hard because they don't have a lot of color. I'm seeing a broken black, broken tort or red, and maybe a broken shaded color I haven't figured it out just yet. It's annoying me lol


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe this will help! Is this their true color, or will it still change?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

Ohhh I must stop looking at these, they are just too precious. I love the one with the yawning baby, how did you manage to catch it just at the right. I think that must be one of the cutest photos I´ve ever seen. They seem to be doing fantastic and growing so quickly. Mom looks great too.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol I take too many pictures is the problem! I want to capture it all.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 5, 2014)

This is the bunnies I saved from being euthanized. 





Is the first one just a lionhead?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

I never tire of the pics so keep them coming. They do grow so quickly and you don't want to miss a minute.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh, it is unbelieveable! So glad you saved them from being euthanized! They look like they would be wonderful bunnies for a good bunny loving home! Wish I were closer to lend a hand! Bless you for all you are doing for those bunnies!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 5, 2014)

I wouldn't have taken them all if they didn't tell me, "if you don't they are going to put them down that evening." How can someone say those words so easily? I have 11 rabbits right now. I am having a hard time finding homes for them. I also have two guinea pigs of my own, and two rescues. And all the while I manage to keep my house smelling "animal free" by constantly cleaning up after them all. It's an OCD. 

I am not complaining. I think they are blessings, and I would do it all over again. I just wish people cared more for them. Why don't they value their life just because they are small?


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 5, 2014)

They are so sweet and so lucky to have been saved by you. The first does look like lionhead and the other either california or himalayan, I can never tell the difference


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my, I need to stop looking at all of these baby bunnies or Luna may end up being a big sis. I dont think there is anything cuter than baby buns. Baby guinea pigs are verrrrrrrry close. I do guinea pig rescue too, I have 2 fosters and 5 of my own.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my 7 piggies!!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't either ChrisDoc lol


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 7, 2014)

13 Days old. They no longer stay in their box. They hop, ears are up, and all their eyes are open. I can't stand their cuteness!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 7, 2014)

My step daughter


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my! They are just so sweet. The picture with the dog made me laugh, all I could think of was the book, Are You My Mother. Lol


----------



## JC-love (Feb 7, 2014)

Too much cuteness! They are so adorable


----------



## mjpeter (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't even deal with how cute they are!!

Keep updating with more pics!opcorn2


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 7, 2014)

They get cuter every day, I just want to squeeze them all. Love all the pics and the one with the dog is so funny. Keep them coming, we are all loving them


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 7, 2014)

My dog thinks they are his babies. He loves them, and he protect them. He's snapped at people when they get near the cage. It's crazy. I wish I could share my Instagram link with you guys so you can see videos.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you have an Instagram you can try to find me CRYSTALKBOGGS


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 7, 2014)

I must say they're super cute. As for the ones you saved that's wonderful. It's something I would do. I just don't get how cruel people can be. I guess Not everybody's an animal lover. (Shaking my head)


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> I wouldn't have taken them all if they didn't tell me, "if you don't they are going to put them down that evening." How can someone say those words so easily? I have 11 rabbits right now. I am having a hard time finding homes for them. I also have two guinea pigs of my own, and two rescues. And all the while I manage to keep my house smelling "animal free" by constantly cleaning up after them all. It's an OCD.
> 
> I am not complaining. I think they are blessings, and I would do it all over again. I just wish people cared more for them. Why don't they value their life just because they are small?




That is how I got Lady and Brooke. They were going to be put down.
And I'm about as OCD as you! Even with broke ribs I'm trying to make certain things are clean. It's hard to clean the litter box though. OMG the pain... but I do the same as you. I'm in a small house 830 square feet
that was built in the 1930's. I have more yard than house! I have a half acre but I can't live in the trees! I got the dogs in the living room with baby gates up. Lady in the kitchen. Brooke is on the porch in her X pen,
Chico and Chica in the back bedroom and they run free in the hallway and bathroom for at least 4-5 hours a day, and then after they go back to their cage, I rotate Brooke so she can sit in front of the heat vent in the bathroom. She loves it. So I know about the space issue also. I'm about to dig a basement myself in the house for the pets! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> 13 Days old. They no longer stay in their box. They hop, ears are up, and all their eyes are open. I can't stand their cuteness! View attachment 7756
> 
> View attachment 7757
> View attachment 7758
> ...




OMG they are just TOOOO Adorable!!! What cuties!

Vanessa


----------



## LionBunn (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd take one if I could. I wanna hug them all.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 7, 2014)

I just can't handle a baby in need. They all deserve someone to love them, and to take care of them. Gosh Lovelops, you have a full house! But sometimes those are the best kind of houses. I am patiently waiting to see if the two rescues I have end up having any babies. Hopefully by then my babies will be almost ready for their new homes so I can free up some space. It's going to be so hard.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 7, 2014)

Omg... Absolutely adorable!! And good for you for saving the other bunnies. HAC (Hamilton animal control) in my area, is also a very high kill animal "shelter". The hold them for 48 hours & if no one claims them, they can be euthanized... They also do not adopt out to the general public... What is wrong with this world? At least you saved those bunnies


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow 48 hours is a lot better than mine. They had these ones for 4 hours when I got there, and they were going to euthanize them if I didn't take them. This world is a sad place. I'm happy your close by so you can save some little ones.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 8, 2014)

So happy to see your baby buns are doing well and getting bigger...They are soo adorable and i agree the pic with the dog was priceless it made me smile and today i needed that 

You are doing well with them and i am sure when the right person comes along they will be adopted....Very cute the second pic of your rescue buns...Himalyian did you say he/she was?...Very pretty bun


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 8, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> View attachment 7715
> 
> 
> Maybe this will help! Is this their true color, or will it still change?




It quite possibly still might change. By about 6 weeks they should be slowing down with changes in the colors and their hair will be grown out more. Im not bad at phenotypically telling colors but whether or not their genetics make it possible is something Im not good at lol So I can just guess when they get older. Very cute though 

Also congrats on your new rescues they are pretty adorable. As far as breed possiblities the first one could certainly be a young lionhead that has not molted out its saddle or just a lionhead mixed with another wooled breed. I almost wanted to say jersey wooly but that im not sure of. Color is Sable Point. The second one is definitely a lionhead mix and color looks to be tri The last one is harder to tell


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 8, 2014)

So this bunny is maybe Himalayan? 

I'm growing fond of her. I named her Piper... Even after I told my self to not name them. I'm pretty sure she will be pregnant. She's the one I caught mating while I was transporting them home. I'll know in about 3 weeks I guess. She's become another foster failure. I've only rehomed 1 of the bunnies, and I am having a hard time letting go of the others. I feel like I don't want to traumatize them with another move :-( poor babies. 
Here is the other girl I can't let go of. I've named her Posey. She is a red rex. At least a couple years old I guess. 

And then I still have the wooly male. 


My cage keeps getting taller lol


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 8, 2014)

The babies are 2 weeks old, and are amazing. The cutest things I have ever seen. We just let them have their floor time. Omg they were everywhere. So exciting. Like a bunch of tiny puppies exploring. 



I mainly took a bunch of videos. Makes me so sad I can't share those. 
Oh, and the foster wooly mix we named Thumper, got me good. I forgive him, but I don't know if I will trust him for awhile. Ouch.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 9, 2014)

Now that I see the picture it's not a Himalayan. The color is Vienna marked sable point. Himalayans are much skinnier and longer in all of their features (body and face).


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 9, 2014)

So she probably just a mix bunny?


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 9, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> So this bunny is maybe Himalayan? View attachment 7846
> 
> I'm growing fond of her. I named her Piper... Even after I told my self to not name them. I'm pretty sure she will be pregnant. She's the one I caught mating while I was transporting them home. I'll know in about 3 weeks I guess. She's become another foster failure. I've only rehomed 1 of the bunnies, and I am having a hard time letting go of the others. I feel like I don't want to traumatize them with another move :-( poor babies.
> Here is the other girl I can't let go of. I've named her Posey. She is a red rex. At least a couple years old I guess. View attachment 7847
> ...




Hi ....I love the way you have your cage set up..Are those the shoe rack things that you can get at Walmart?

I need to get a cage built for him and don't want to buy one as i find they normally aren't big enough...I want him to have the luxury of a two story...can i build one out of these?


----------



## Furry_Paws (Feb 9, 2014)

They are so adorable!! My goshhhhh! I hope you enjoy your time with the babies! But I definitely would recommend getting Peaches fixed after her babies are weaned, and I wouldn't recommend your daughter taking Peaches for another "hop" with her boyfriend, as the Lionhead will still try and impregnate her, spayed or not spayed. And by the way, this may not happen with Peaches but sometimes after animals have offspring, they become aggressive and moody, so don't be alarmed if she kind of acts aggressive for a while. I actually bought my bunny pregnant, I didn't know. Anyways she became extremely aggressive and I couldn't deal with it. I got her spayed a week later and she totally dropped her attitude and was all nice and adorable again. And for the babies, if you can't find homes, I'd recommend bringing them to a rabbit shelter. Most people will take the babies because they are cute, and forget about them when they get older. If you find a truly devoted adopter, then go for it. I just hope everything works out! Have fun with the fluffs!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 9, 2014)

Tammy B, they are shelving grids. I get mine at kmart. You can get them from several different main chain stores. Make sure they have 9 squares and not less, so their heads don't fit threw. Here is my current cage. 


The red rex at the bottom is a foster failure, as well as the two on the very top. 

I actually was going to get her spayed while she was pregnant and I didn't know. She had an awful attitude. Growling, trying to bite me. I'm so thankful I decided to wait for tax return, because it would have messed with her babies. Thankfully her attitude is back to normal. No, she's not around male rabbits anymore. I foster small animals, and they are all caged separately. I've just never had my own rabbit have babies. Through me for a big one.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh and I forgot to say! We actually have homes for every single one of them. All people that we personally know. Hopefully if my foster Piper has babies, we can find just as many homes... because we have several people we have had to turn down because there isn't enough babies. I feel very good knowing where each baby is going. It's going to be hard enough to part with them as it is.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks very much for the info crystal..i think i've seen them at wal mart too and got it the 9 squares 
So glad that all babies have got homes and that everything turned out great for you...Yes if piper has little ones they would be pretty beautiful i would think..I love rex rabbits their fur is so soft ink iris:.I have a rescue too Stewie he's a Mini Lop/ Mini rex mix i was told but who knows i think he's just think of him as a lil fuzzy dog cause that's what he acts like lol.

best of luck with piper and keep the pics coming ..They are so adorable :goodjob


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)

They are 16 days old today. I just love them so much.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)

You lucky Tammy, my walmart doesn't sell them. I have to drive 40 minutes to get them.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah walmart is an hour away from me...Urg everything that has anything i need is an hour away...I live in a pretty remote area which is nice and quiet but when ya need something especially in an emergency it can be horriable but i'm getting the idea now of what i should have on hand for a bun incase of an emergency until i can get to my vet,cause i am so far out from civilization i call it haha.The kits are sooo sweet and getting soo big lol.It's nice to see them grow from lil bald cuties to lil furry hairballs that are even cutier.The colors are awesome too :bunnyheart


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)

I've had an animal obsession my whole life. I've been around just about every baby animal. I have to say these are my #1 favorite. They are just so darn cute. 

Wow props to you. I would lose my mind away from civilization. I'm rarely home.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Tammy B (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah life has been hard out here ..My BF and I are trying to start a business and the type of business we're in we need to be away from populated areas just so we can keep the peace with our neighbors as we mostly work at night..You're probably sitting there wondering what i do..Well i am a bladesmith...We make knives mainly..Forge them out of raw steel..Here's a pic of my lil propane forge lol..nothin special but will still get the job done


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's the lil sickle/herb knife that was just put on our site today that we finished up...I they're really cool..I have one myself just like it that i used to cut herbs out of my garden ..works great for collecting mushrooms as well


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 10, 2014)

They are just so adorable, love all the pics but the little black and white one, I think, is my favourite. I couldn't let them go, dont know how you do it


----------



## mjpeter (Feb 10, 2014)

How do you get anything done? I would stare at them and cuddle them all day long!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow Tammy, that's some amazing talent!! At least it keeps you warm. 

Well... Hasn't gotten to the point of letting them go yet haha I honestly don't know how it will happen. I'm going to be bawling my eyes out.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 10, 2014)

Here is video clips I took today. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/RvZ_bPAbigE[/ame]


----------



## JBun (Feb 10, 2014)

Your bunnies are adorable! You're right at the time they are the most fun. Very curious and adventurous, but will still snuggle. Once they hit about 5 weeks they are far to wiggly for snuggling and just want to play, usually  But even just watching them play is a blast, as they popcorn and zip around as fast as they can.

One thing you may need to do in their cage is place a barrier of some sort that goes a little higher up along the bottom of their cage grid. It looks like they are still small enough to slip through those grid holes, or even get their head stuck. Strips of cardboard zip tied along the bottom 4-6 inches should manage to prevent this until they are too big to fit through or get stuck anymore.


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

What a beautiful, pleasant surprise! They are so adorable, I love them! The one with the mild stripe, and spots all over the back, looks just like my Buster! (He's a Dwarf X Lop) It is so fascinating to see what he may have looked like as a baby!

Do you know what you are going to do with these young'ins as they grow up? Are any being kept by you guys? Golly they are so adorable I'm sort of jealous :$ Please keep us updated on how they are doing!


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

Woops, silly me didn't see how long and old this thread was! hehe. I love the black and white one! Aw, I wish I were close enough to adopt it!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 11, 2014)

Post a picture of your little guy!! I would like to see what my baby will look like full grown. We are keeping at least two of them!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 11, 2014)

Gorgeous video, it certainly brings back memories of mine when the were that small. They are all so cute but I still love the black and white one, wish I was nearer


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 11, 2014)

Darn! I couldn't get the video to play & YouTube Help wasn't any!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 11, 2014)

What an ADORABLE video. Those baby buns are precious.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 11, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/XK5BgZbJ6XE[/ame]

17 days old. I opened up the level below Peaches and the babies so she can move between the top and bottom to get a break from the babies. She was sleeping in her litter box to get a break, but now they can climb into it.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh now Tauntz. I wonder why?


----------



## mjpeter (Feb 11, 2014)

They just keep getting cuter! You seem like such a good bunny "Grandma."


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 11, 2014)

These videos are just too much cuteness for me...those little hops and bursts of speed, I could watch them all day lol.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 11, 2014)

Omg "grandma"! I never thought about it that way. I feel old. 

They crack me up. 

Baby Coco, ten minutes ago.


----------



## 3willowsbunny (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG!!! That video is just too darn cute, they are so sweet and innocent! I'm very glad you got them all excellent homes.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG!!! is right....I wish i could have watched mine grow up it looks like soo much entertainment :hearts


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 12, 2014)

Tammy B after buying out my local kmart of their grids.... I learned that if you order them online, they will ship them to your house for free if you spend 59 dollars or more. That may be a good idea for you.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 12, 2014)

:woohoo Woke up to electricity, water, internet & your video now working! Great video! Glad I finally got to see it! Those are the cutest little buns! I bet you spend hours just watching them, in between your housework & other work! lol I think you have at least one little digger in the bunch! lol If you need a name for him, I suggest Digby! Can't remember which old classic novel the name is from but the name has stuck in my mind! lol Well, now I know what I will be thinking/going crazy trying to remember while snowed/iced in! lol Think it was an Alexander Dumas but I still can't remember the name of that book & they even made it into a movie which wasn't nearly as good as the book, of course. Oh well, have a great day & enjoy every moment of those adorable babies that you can!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol that sounds very familiar!! Their mother is a digger.... And she drives me crazy with it haha

[ame]http://youtu.be/FtqEBjpOANw[/ame]

I'm getting ready to upload a video of them from day 1 to day 18 in .15 sec clips.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 12, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/D37tXkfgdPY[/ame]


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## juliemaye (Feb 12, 2014)

Golly how adorable! I really want the black one soo bad! Too bad I live in B.C, Canada! :'(


----------



## pani (Feb 12, 2014)

That video was so cute! Love watching a pile of wriggling, squirming baby bunnies grow into their own personalities. One of the brown striped ones reminds me of my Felix, darting back and forth!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Nadege (Feb 12, 2014)

Aww it reminds me of when my sister's bunny had babies! Completely unexpected too. They're so cute


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 13, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> Tammy B after buying out my local kmart of their grids.... I learned that if you order them online, they will ship them to your house for free if you spend 59 dollars or more. That may be a good idea for you.



Awesome that may be the idea as i am so far away from everything..Sigh..
i would like him to have more room to run around when i am busy working or out ...I can't leave him to run the house when i can't watch him as he's not completely litterbox trained yet but it's coming 
Still has some recovering time left but it won't be too long before he's back to being 100% heathy and good to go:biggrin:


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 13, 2014)

Crystalkate, I woke up this morning and found Fluttershy's potty tray full of hay and hair. I should have babies coming soon. Looking at how much yours have grown, and how beautiful they look, its going to be heartbreaking to give them up.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 13, 2014)

Omg FlutterShy!! Please keep us updated everyday with pictures!!! 

My babies will be 3 weeks tomorrow early morning. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/RrK1LdJaR64[/ame]


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG!!!! They get cutier everytime i see them...How r u ever going to give them up :bunnyheart


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 13, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 13, 2014)

They are just too cute & I want them all!!!!! lol


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 13, 2014)

She had 3, only 1 has is still alive. I don't believe she's having any more. I'm hoping that the last one it make it through the night.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 13, 2014)

That video was adorable! I need a baby bunny now. Lol

Fluttershy, I am so sorry to hear about your babies. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the last little one. Hang in there.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh FlutterShy, I pray the little one makes it. That will be one spoiled baby! Did you post a picture?


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 14, 2014)

Just got word from the humane society. I'll have two more foster rabbits coming home with me. They think they are both male. I'm not sure. Guess I'll find out soon enough. Time to build a cage for them.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 14, 2014)

I just love the videos. Love the little one who nearly falls backwards, too sweet. Keep them coming pleaaaaase


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 14, 2014)

The little one is good so far, still alive and moving. I soooo happy!!!!! I'll be posting pic soon.


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 14, 2014)

FlutterShy: I am so sorry to hear about your other babies. I am glad the one seems to be doing well! It definitely will be a spoiled little one, no?! Haha!

CrystalKate: Wow! Like you're own little rescue society going on, there, huh? How exciting!  You must be reaching near max capacity...picture updates, of course! I love hearing about all your little fellows


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 14, 2014)

FlutterShy!! Please pictures. I've been waiting all day to see the new little one!

My max has been and gone lol. I think I'm in managing mode now. I have been starring at my living room debating if I should build another one of my tower condos, or make room. I have to keep them far enough away from my current rabbits in case one is sick. Ugh my poor living room. I have someone coming to pick up a little boy I've had for 3 weeks. He passed his two week isolation, and he is fairly tame, so he's ready. That will free up one spot. Hopefully I can keep them together for a bit. Currently, they are living in plastic crates with lids on them. I have no idea how social they will be. It's always a worry when I take in biters... Because you really can never rehome them.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 14, 2014)

My step daughter can barely fit more than one in her hands now. 



Freckles - pretty sure she's a girl. 
The brown and the grey baby are boys. I was able to tell on them finally. 


Coco is a girl


----------



## mjpeter (Feb 14, 2014)

Forgive me if you have already answered this already earlier in the thread, but are planning on keeping some of them? 

Bless you for taking care of all of the fosters plus your own. I'm sure it has to be a lot of work! Is the Humane Society able to help you with cages, hay, food...etc. or does that fall on you?

The babies are gorgeous as always!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness, you are a fostering beast! Lol. Kudos to you for taking in yet more buns. 

Your babies are seriously adorable. They are getting so big.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 15, 2014)

We are hoping to be able to keep at least 2. We run into issues because I keep all my rabbits inside... So keeping too many takes up places for rescued rabbits. As we all know, sadly, people are more willing to take a baby rabbit, than a full grown homeless one. 

I'm currently expanding my huge tower cage right now. Which is frustrating to me. Stresses everyone out. 
No the humane doesn't help with anything. When I find a home for rescues I usually get at least $5 donation. It helps a little with only the pellet food cost. My rabbits are on pro mana. But that's about it. And that's even if I can find the bun a home. I currently have a jersey wooly mix that bites until it gets blood. I can't rehome that one. I'm terrified of him myself.


----------



## Stang-girl13 (Feb 15, 2014)

Aww they are all adorable &#9825;


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 15, 2014)

I put them in a smaller cage while I made them a four foot cage. They have become so active! 
[ame]http://youtu.be/gp3wTaF7sGI[/ame]




The humane society dropped off the rescue rabbits a couple hours ago. Both are male. One is a lionhead, and the other is a rex. I will take pictures of them tomorrow. I really like the rex. He has a marble look, and he loves attention.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 16, 2014)

Look forward to seeing the new buns, don't know how you do it, it must keep you really busy, they are all so lucky. I will so miss these little ones when they all go to new homes.


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 16, 2014)

The little one is still doing good. Thanks for asking. Here is a pic.


----------



## lostgamerx (Feb 17, 2014)

omg .. he's so cute


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh he is so beautiful!!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 17, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/YWJL3hc2Nh4[/ame]
[ame]http://youtu.be/gjSVK8EIza8[/ame]
23 days old


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 17, 2014)

The two fosters the humane society brought me. I'm falling for the rex mix. He is very sweet and beautiful. 



I may keep him. I'm thinking of names. Basil? 

Now this guy is adorable. But he sprays pee everywhere. Including my face!


----------



## selbert (Feb 17, 2014)

That rex mix is adorable! What a cutey!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 17, 2014)

Yea, I don't think he will be going anywhere lol He's smaller than Peaches. And when I rub my hand over his fur it feels like rex soft, but it also has rougher hairs sticking up.


----------



## FlutterShy (Feb 17, 2014)

They are both really adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 17, 2014)

The more I see these, I tell you I am smitten. They are just gorgeous. The liitle one with the spot on his face and my favourite little black and white one doing binky 500s. Mom is lovely, great to see her grooming the babies...keep them coming please, I cannot get enough.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 17, 2014)

Missed a page again. The new two are lovely, I couldn't choose but the fluffy one reminds me of Bandy. You'll be sleeping in a tent in the garden soon lol


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 17, 2014)

All the babies are girls except for the grey and the brown baby. I was so surprised.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 17, 2014)

We call the baby with the spot Freckles.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 18, 2014)

Little Hope. She is still the smallest. 

Hope is in top left and bottom left with her brother.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh, they are so adorable! I want them!!!! lol Oh, how I do wish I had room for more! Loved the last videos too! First one, I would title "Bunny Guard." LOL That little bunny is like saying, "I'm the guard over my bunny kingdom & nobunny or doggie gets past me without the right password!' lol Second video, that baby bun is saying "Oh, mom! Not in front of the camera!" lol


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 18, 2014)

Hahaha that's so funny! 
They are a cute bunch. I am so surprised at how good of a mom Peaches is. I love how they still have their little sleep piles.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

She is gorgeous, there is nothing like a baby bun, I love them even more as they get older but that baby cutesness always stays with you


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 18, 2014)

I miss them being so tiny. The little kicks and twitches while they sleep. I go back and watch old videos all the time.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I miss them falling asleep on me when they really small. They used to sleep with such abandon. That baby period is so precious


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 18, 2014)

It so is. 
http://youtu.be/-J7xnGK0uqs


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok, it is official.....I NEED a baby bun. They are just too adorable and they melt my heart. Your 2 newest rescues are so very handsome. I think Basil is a great name! By the way, I loved hearing the guinea pigs in the background.


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 18, 2014)

How CUTE! 

I have 26 babies of my own... but they are all so adorable!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 19, 2014)

So adorable, how excited do they get when there's food coming. what are their names, I know you have Hope and Freckles but the rest. I am in love with the little one with the black face, he so reminds me of my Houdini. The littke one cleaning itself is awwwwww worthy haha.,


----------



## Azerane (Feb 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, now there's videos of baby bunnies!!  They're so adorable. I just want a house filled with them, lol.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks! I love my piggies. They chatter all day. 

The easiest way I can show names is to edit an old picture with them lined up. The two with no names are the only two boys we have. The brown and grey bunny. We won't be keeping them or cuddles. 
We most likely will only be keeping Freckles and Coco. 


Here is some pictures I've taken today. 


I love me some Freckles.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

Mustnotbuymore 26?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/FzKxs8FakPU[/ame]


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

My little Freckles always getting into trouble. 
http://youtu.be/DeXHrF1-_A4

Thanks for following my babies growth. I love having friends to share them with!!


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL... Yes, 26. I have 32 rabbits in all. I breed French Lops, and they aren't raised in the house so I'm not a rabbit hoarder, I promise! lol

I'm getting netherland dwarfs and more french lops... starting to wonder if my username really did anything at all.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 19, 2014)

OMG!!!! They are adorable :happybunny:.

they get cutier and cutier....hopefully someday i will be able to get a buddy for Stewie but at this point i have my hands full with him hahaha


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

Whew. You breeding them? I am interested in finding a short haired lop. I'm not big on long haired rabbits. I'm praying Freckles hair shortens as she ages.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for that I love the names. You have made my day that you are keeping Coco so I can watch her grow and Freckles has such a lovely face. I just the all, I'm such a softie for all that cuteness


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

Yea me too. I just give them everything they could want. I have been researching best time to adopt them out. I'm seeing that it's best to keep them until they are 8-9 weeks. That's still 4.5 weeks or more.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 19, 2014)

Yippee more baby videos, lovin it


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 19, 2014)

Crystalkate said:


> Whew. You breeding them? I am interested in finding a short haired lop. I'm not big on long haired rabbits. I'm praying Freckles hair shortens as she ages.



I do breed them and the 26 babies are for sale. Not keeping them, no way, haha! I'm not either, never been a huge fan of them. Where are you located? Here's my site:

www.whistlingtreesrabbitry.weebly.com

I just love your adorable babies! They are SO CUTE! :hearts:


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

I live in wilmore kentucky  let me check it out.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 19, 2014)

How old do you recommend for babies finding new homes?


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 19, 2014)

I wait until 8 weeks, and I've always felt that is best for them.  It gives them time to fully adjust to life in itself and then worry about new homes!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok good. I've seen some posts that say 12 weeks. What age do you recommend separating genders?


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, it depends on what your rabbits are. Mine are French Lops, so they reach sexual maturity at 8-months. I've left genders together until the male was 8 months, and never had any problems. But, if you have netherland dwarfs, obviously they will have to be separated sooner!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 20, 2014)

I have no idea what my babies are lol Rex and lionhead mix of some sort.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 20, 2014)

I feel like they doubled in size over night.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 20, 2014)

They are gorgeous and my two fave ones together in the second pic. Love mom and baby together as well. I will so miss all this baby cuteness as they grow


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 20, 2014)

It's so hard to get pictures now!!! Well I have a pregnant foster. So hopefully her babies survive. I know nothing of her past or true age... So I'm worried.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 21, 2014)

They are 4 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 21, 2014)

I never tire of seeing them. Love the avatar of little Freckles, she´s got such a super cute face :bunnyheart


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 21, 2014)

Freckles is definitely my bun with character.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 22, 2014)

4 weeks old today. I'm going to put babies in their own cage for half the day so Peaches can start getting small breaks from them. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/9243tLNPKqQ[/ame]


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 22, 2014)

Haha they're so cute! Love the one left out that just shoves his way to the food! Looks like your Rex is a harlequin. Very pretty.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so funny! I watch them all day. You think she's harlequin? I've been wondering. I wonder what the babies coats will be like. I'm hoping for smooth short.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 22, 2014)

What a perfect half dozen


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 22, 2014)

Coco working it


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2014)

I just want to pick her up and smoosh her, she is so gorgeous. I so look forward to see her growing up


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 23, 2014)

She is such a sweet baby.


----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)

I live in lexington ky. If you want I will ask around.


----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry I didn't read the whole post. I was excited you lives in ky. Lol if you get any fosters and need to find them homes let me know and I'll ask around to see if anyone can take them.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you!! That's crazy you live so close. Lex is 15 min from me.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 24, 2014)

[ame]http://youtu.be/76ZXyYiC39I[/ame]


----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea I know awesome. I'm a bunny love too I have a mixed bunny. He's 7 months old. He is mixed with lionhead.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 24, 2014)

Post a pic!!


----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)

Here is a photo of him when he was tiny. We went to see him and play with him a few times before bringing him home. He was so fuzzy and cute. Now all he has is the Mohawk


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 24, 2014)

One spoiled boy!!!!


----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lol yup! He's rotten we love him so much.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 24, 2014)

Love all the pics and videos, gosh I wouldn't mind fostering a pregnant mum just to watch fluffy little cuties grow up! I'd never be able to part with them though. Coco's such a pretty little thing.

Ooh bunny mohawk! My bun Merlin has a tiny little one (more like a Beckham-esque fauxhawk, the top of his head looks like "}"). Don't know how he got that since he's a minilop. It's hard to get him still enough to photograph it, but it's there all right....they should get together and form a bunny punk band. Lol


----------



## martini907 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awww that's so cute.


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm attached to all of them. It is going to be so hard :-(


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 25, 2014)

Look how big we are!!


----------



## martini907 (Feb 25, 2014)

&#128156;&#128156; I would have to keep them all. Love my bun buns


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 25, 2014)

Still a verycute guy but what a fluff ball as a baby


----------



## martini907 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks I miss the hair


----------



## 4cherries (Feb 25, 2014)

Ahhh! So cute!! I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 25, 2014)

I cuddle them all the time. Mostly against their will haha


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 28, 2014)

Lots going on lately. I took in a 2 year old holland lop. 



And I got my lil dog Sammy a sister. Toy Yorkipoo named Haven Sky. 




And I have 1 foster that is nesting. Babies any moment now. 

Look how big we are!! They are larger than my new puppy. 5 weeks old.


----------



## Tammy B (Feb 28, 2014)

You have so much going on LOL..
The new lop is lovely and the puppy well how could you not love that face..Awww precious..My mom used to breed Shi Poos they are adorable :hearts.
Your babies have gotten huge WOW almost going to be ready to go to new homes in a few weeks 
And you are going to have more lil ones..Exciting :bunnyheart


----------



## lovelops (Feb 28, 2014)

That Rex mix is just simply adorable. What a beautiful color! He looks like a sweetie! Just the look on his face in the first two photos! What a love!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow... you just have a full house don't you! I love your doggie! What a cutie and oh my gosh, how adorable is that lop!!!
I just love the look on it's face!!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Apebull (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd take that lop off your hands in a heart beat:bunnyheart. To bad I'm out numbered about getting another bun :grumpy:


----------



## mjpeter (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow...you must be very busy! How many animals do you have in the house now? I can't imagine keeping up with all of it, and you're great for taking care of the bunnies!!

They are getting soooo big! How much did mom and dad weigh?


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 28, 2014)

I now have two dogs, 10 buns, 3 pigs. Yes I clean all day lol But I wouldn't trade it. 
Mom is a mini rex... And she's fat! At least 8-10 pounds. 
Dad is a dwarf lionhead. It was an accident litter. Don't think I will ever intentionally breed. I do get pregnant fosters though. I have one that should have popped by now. She's making me a nervous wreck. 

I took some more pictures today. 

Sugar my lop rescue. 


This is my dog Sammy. I've had him since he was Haven's size. He's rotten! Excuse the messy baby bunny cage. I took these right before I changed bedding. I have to change it every single day. 









Sammy loves his new sissy.


----------



## mjpeter (Feb 28, 2014)

Look at the itty bitty puppy!! So cute!

How does Sammy get along with her?

BTW, make sure you keep putting up pics of the babies and the new babies!


----------



## Crystalkate (Feb 28, 2014)

I definitely will!!

At first he was afraid of her. Now he loves her. But he's also jealous at the same time. Normally he's asleep on my lap when we are in bed. But instead he's sleeping at the foot of the bed. Poor boy.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 1, 2014)

Your house looks like animal heaven, I love it! Your new puppy is sooooo cute. And the bun babies...well, words can't describe their cuteness. I love looking at your pictures, please keep 'em coming!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 1, 2014)

I can't believe how you cope. The lickle puppy is gorgeous, he is so tiny but good he gets along with his "big" brother. The babies are still cute as they get bigger, I love seeing them stretched out and sleepy and the pic with mom is great, she's been a star. I love seeing your crazy house, please keep the pics and videos coming, we are all fans lol.


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 2, 2014)

They are getting so big. 


Getting in the oats before I could even get them in their bowl. 


We went on a road trip yesterday and picked up a 10 week old lil boy lop ear. Haven came with for the 3 hour trip. 


Here's the little guy. He is the sweetest, most tamed, rabbit I've ever met. And he loves the dogs.


----------



## Tammy B (Mar 2, 2014)

He is toooo cute for words


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 2, 2014)

He is adorable


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 2, 2014)

She breeds rabbits for show and 4H kids and families. His ears were too long for show. She was too nervous to home him around Easter. So he ended up with us.


----------



## martini907 (Mar 2, 2014)

He is so cute!! Is he the same bun you rescued last week?


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope! I currently have 6 adults, and 6 babies.


----------



## martini907 (Mar 2, 2014)

He looks so sweet!! He reminds me of a lil puppy.


----------



## mjpeter (Mar 2, 2014)

How is your pregnant foster doing? Babies should be soon, right?


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 2, 2014)

She has started eating again. I am surprised, I thought it would have been by now. Unless she got pregnant literally days before I got her.


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 4, 2014)

They are completely separated from mom now :-(


----------



## martini907 (Mar 4, 2014)

Omg I want them all!!! They are so cute&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't believe how they have changed so fast in 5 weeks and 4 days.


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Mar 4, 2014)

Why are you weaning so early?


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 4, 2014)

They have been weened for over a week. Mom doesn't want them around her anymore.


----------

